# I Pray to God this is Original Paint...get it!



## jeoverb1 (Jan 31, 2020)

I would love to get some opinions on if you think This might be original paint or if someone has done a modern re painting. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## welderfitter0001 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hello - Nice Bottle ,Unfortunately that was clearly painted on by someone.Have seen Numerous numbers of those bottles in the past,and None of them had any paint on them !...............Ken


----------



## jeoverb1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Im not saying its OG but they had gold paint on them originally. I have seen several of this same bottle with gold paint its just that usually theres very little left

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeoverb1 (Jan 31, 2020)

I guess its possible that multiple people all decided to paint this same bottle lettering gold but seems unlikely

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeoverb1 (Jan 31, 2020)

In fact if you were going to make that reverse embossing you would only do it if you were going to paint it because it only gives the desired visual effect if painted 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeoverb1 (Jan 31, 2020)

You can see it best in the H O Y E and R on front and all of the back really well. Also the wood effect on the cross. If you look at the ones where all the paint is gone there is no cool 3D effect. I doubt they would go through the trouble of giving them that trait/effect if they didnt intend on using it. It is an interesting shade of gold paint. If I had to give that shade a name. I'd call it Catholic Church Gold. So again, it may not be OG but if not the person that painted it picked the EXACT color that I would bet was on it originally 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## shotdwn (Jan 31, 2020)

jeoverb1 said:


> In fact if you were going to make that reverse embossing you would only do it if you were going to paint it because it only gives the desired visual effect if painted
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If that is the case then why did Dr. Pepper make debossed soda bottle? They had no intention of painting the letters.


----------



## jeoverb1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Not the fact that its debossed. The style of the debossing. The sharp edges that create the look of shadows. Its only works with a solid background. When its clear you cant see the sharp detailed edges and it negates the primary feature of that font which is to create a look of depth and shadow. Same for the woodgrain on cross. Nearly invisible until painted. These people were professionals would they have done a bunch of extra work doing a specific style of art that creates a certain look and then not do the one thing required to actually see the design they chose to use. 
Its like if you buy a smart tv, smart fridge, smart coffee maker and Nest cameras. Then after you buy all of that you dont bother to get wifi. The one thing required to take advantage of the stuff you spent extra money to get. If you didn't plan on getting Wi-Fi you would have just gotten a regular refrigerator and a regular coffee maker and a regular TV.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeoverb1 (Jan 31, 2020)

And again for the record I'm not saying this is original paint. I am saying it was originally painted. Wether this is that paint or not idk. What are these geniuses? I came here for knowledgeable people about this subject. How is it Ive been here 5 minutes and it seems like the most knowledgeable person might be me. Or at least the person with the most common sense 





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeoverb1 (Jan 31, 2020)

As old as these things are do you think there were tons of people in the twenties or thirties with metallic gold hobby paint just sitting on their shelves. I doubt it. I think they were spending their money on...trying to not die

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeoverb1 (Jan 31, 2020)

And oh gee look at that $128 for a bottle thats worse than mine in every way. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeoverb1 (Jan 31, 2020)

If that 1 is worth a $128 I wonder what mine is worth probly more than any of your faggy little bottle collections combined. Hey look over there an empty liquor bottle some hobo pissed in, better go home and put it on the shelf with the rest of your collection of literal garbage, what else you collect? scraps of paper

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## shotdwn (Jan 31, 2020)

I never once said that the Holy water bottles didn't come painted. Your statement was why would anyone deboss a bottle unless they intended to paint it. It would seem you are awfully touchy about being asked a simple question.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 31, 2020)

Wow...joined today and already insulting long term members who tried to respond.  Not a good way to get responses in the future.  The bottle that was posted has clearly been repainted.  I do agree that many of these originally had gold paint, but the one posted is repainted.  Remember as well that there is a difference between asking price and what people actually are able to sell something for.  Although there is a market for these Holy Water bottles, my experience is that the market is in the $10-$40 range depending on the bottle.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 31, 2020)

jeoverb1 said:


> If that 1 is worth a $128 I wonder what mine is worth probly more than any of your faggy little bottle collections combined. Hey look over there an empty liquor bottle some hobo pissed in, better go home and put it on the shelf with the rest of your collection of literal garbage, what else you collect? scraps of paper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You just got here today and I'm only going to tell you once. Slow your roll and grow up. Or you will find yourself on the pay-no-mind list very quickly. Your attitude seems better suited to that hot mess they call Facebook. I really hope you find a cure for your narcissism but sadly there's no vaccine yet.


----------



## Eric (Jan 31, 2020)

Ha... How do you go from "I would love to get some opinions... any feedback would be greatly appreciated" to "faggy little bottle collections, hobo.... , burnt matches..." all in just one day, your first day... give folks some time to see the thread... LOL...

Nice old bottle you have... My opinion, repainted due to the thick brush stokes making a "wood" look is a give away to me. Many people paint/touch up their bottles to enhance the embossing, or in this case, debossing... 

Most Dr Pepper bottles before ACL were debossed like your bottle with clean crisp edges... they are so nice it's hard to tell if they are embossed or debossed... Embossed Dr Pepper bottles are rare... Dr Pepper didn't paint their debossed bottles... With their mass production wouldn't have been cost effective... your bottle may have been painted at the beginning... but not all debossed bottle were painted.

Some advise...If your the smartest one in the room you're in the wrong room... It's always good to listen and learn... should never want to
stop learning or ask questions... 

As far as a price, if you're looking, I would check eBay under "SOLD" to see what people are actually paying for this type of bottle.


----------



## carling (Feb 4, 2020)

.


----------



## slugplate (Feb 5, 2020)

It wouldn't be uncommon, IMHO, that certain religious Orders could have decorated the bottles. It was one of the ways to generate revenue for necessities and their mission. In most cases, these Orders relied entirely on selling their work. Some did needle craft and sewing for example. So yes, it may be an authentic piece.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 5, 2020)

Admin???


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 5, 2020)

jeoverb1 said:


> If that 1 is worth a $128 I wonder what mine is worth probly more than any of your faggy little bottle collections combined. Hey look over there an empty liquor bottle some hobo pissed in, better go home and put it on the shelf with the rest of your collection of literal garbage, what else you collect? scraps of paper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk









1. We take pride in our collections, no matter how small, large, expensive or cheap. Pictured here is about $1,000 worth of antiques out of my $3,000 collection, built over years of dedicated searching, and careful spending. I worked to build this collection by buying and selling to make money, to acquire this collection.

2. nice language.

3. $128 is a bunch of baloney IMO. 1930s screwcap bottles aren't worth more than $10.

4. 100 year old hobo whiskeys are highly collectible, and sometimes expensive. Some single bottles can climb well into the quadruple digits, unlike 1930s screwcap bottles used in arts and crafts.


5. Why did you ask a question, if you're only going to act like a jerk when you get a response that is truthful? Go to facebook, man.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 5, 2020)

Hope the OP doesn't really pray to God cuz in no way is his conduct here honoring God or His creation.

What people ask for an item and what it sells for can be very different things. You can ask any price, but no one will pay over a certain price. Throw it on ebay for an auction starting at 49.99 and see what the market thinks it's worth.


----------



## nhbandit (Feb 5, 2020)

LMAO.. OK so you come in here wishing your bottle is so rare you can sell it and never have to work again and then you attack everyone who dosn't agree with your pre-concieved opinion. So now that we've established that you're a rude dick I'll give my opinion. I say it's been repainted. Why ? Because it looks like it was painted by a 5 year old with Parkinsons. There is paint all over the place especially where there shouldn't be any. Best example is the word "Holy" There is clearly paint in between all the letters of that word. It would only be common sense that bottles like this which were mass produced would be painted using re-usable stencils which would only allow the paint to be where it belongs. Or do you picture hundreds of people working for slave wages sitting at rows of tables painting each one by hand ? I suggest you either leave your attitude at the door or better yet just leave..


----------



## Huntindog (Feb 5, 2020)

Well....
He hasn't come back, so I think he got his answer.


----------



## LeighHaffner (Feb 5, 2020)

My opinion only...please keep that in mind...take it or leave it, but you asked for opinions and I am happy to give mine...this is (obviously) not what you want to hear, but I would say repainted...the paint is too shiny (hasn't aged as I would expect) and the paint has a texture (I am not talking about the wood-grain texture of the cross...goopy might be a better word)... the "paint job" appears to have been applied with a loose hand and brush...someone with little practice or possibly brushed on the wiped off, which would explain paint in areas it does not belong...I don't know much about this bottle but I do know a tremendous amount about paint/painting...THINGS WE KNOW: the edges where the paint bleeds over probably would have worn off from handling and from being submerged in water along with simply time, unless this bottle was stored away from light and elements and was handled sparingly over all these years, its very unlikely original...also, the lid to your bottle is not gold and that surprises me because the gold everywhere else is boldy "there" in comparison...you would see more gold on the lid to your bottle (inconsistent story)...BUT to me that doesn't take from the bottle and the re-touch just adds to the story along with this thread...lol...it but might have decreased the value of your bottle since its probably not original...either-or, it is a beautiful bottle and a great find...you are obviously attached to it and you see things differently than the rest of us, so maybe look into having the paint tested? Goodluck!


----------



## Van (Feb 5, 2020)

Bravo Gentlemen! Im truly impressed with the way this community respects themselves enough to respond in the manner in which it just did. I personally respect that. There seems to be a lack of this kind of behavior in our society these days, when it should really be the norm. Just wanted to tell you all that. Thanks!


----------



## Brewster113 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey if you come here for information please do not criticize the people commenting, accept what they have to say and draw your own conclusions. These people commenting were not even alive when this was done so any conclusion is conjecture at best.
I believe these may have had paint originally but I believe this has had some repainting done, my reason for saying this is the edges of the paint in places is quite sloppy.
Bruce


----------

